# Earnings Loss Benefit - Application



## alfa_uno (13 Mar 2013)

Just looking for advice on this. Has anybody else gone through the gagle of applying for this? I have over 20 yrs service in reg forces and finished up on Class B contract. Im just trying to run the numbers to get an idea. I assume this 75% topup will be based on the Class B salary? What a burn! Also, where the hell do I go to find this documentation now? 
-mbrs PRR
-Current Calc of Annuity under CFSA
-Final pay statement
-release certificate

Thanks


----------



## blackberet17 (13 Mar 2013)

Couple of things first, Alfa_uno...

Here are the criteria from the Web site:

An income replacement program that ensures your income does not fall below 75% of your gross pre-release military salary. This benefit is taxable and is payable while you are taking part in the rehabilitation or vocational assistance program. The Earnings Loss Benefit will ensure that you have a total pre-tax income of at least $40,000 per year (with the exception of some reservists).

You may qualify for the Earnings Loss Benefit if you are:

•a CF Veteran who is eligible for the Rehabilitation Program or vocational assistance services from VAC; or
•the survivor of a CF member or Veteran who died due to: 
◦a service-related injury or disease; or
◦a non-service-related injury or disease aggravated by service.

I'm not sure what the top-up is based on, not in my arcs, but I can find out for you. As for the docs, you can get a copy of your MPRR either from your OR or EMMA (if still serving), or it may already be on file with VAC, if you are a client. Otherwise, they should be able to request it from your last unit or Ottawa, ditto the rest of the docs you're looking for.

Best bet is to call the 1-800 line, or visit your VAC District Office (I prefer face to face myself).


----------



## alfa_uno (13 Mar 2013)

Tks for the feedback. Saw your profile. I'm from Ch-town myself. Living in Kingston. If you did Army AOC course at DLSE, I probably trained you. Anyways, the VAC 1-800 number is useless, they just bounce you to district office. I started at district office and they were clueless.


----------



## blackberet17 (15 Mar 2013)

Cool! And no, haven't done AOC yet, not for a few years. But depending on the year, I may know to whom you are referring. PM me if you like.
The 1-800 # can be, the cutbacks are making things... difficult at best. DO is usually your best bet. I don't know anyone in the Kingston DO I can refer you to, unfortunately. And I'd hate to say try the Service Canada outlet, they're even more clueless...
I'll ask around my OR how you can get the docs you need, they may have a route or two I can send your way.


----------



## maniac (19 Mar 2013)

Go to you local IPSC for the docs you need.  If you are already a VAC client which it sounds like your are.  Get on their website and create a "My VAC Account",  you can apply for almost anything  including all benefits that way and it has better secure messaging there as well.  This messaging system is responded to much faster than phone calls.  Other things you can do on your account, submit medical travel claim online, view all associated benefits your entitled to and monitor progress of current claims.


----------

